# How Can we Know If a Guy Has a Crush On you and Want to Hide it?



## Asimina (Feb 21, 2008)

So..!

How Can we Know If a Guy Has a Crush On you and Want to Hide it?






Are there some signs that are obvious ?!?

Remember...sometimes Guys dont want you to know that they are into you But there Actions shows Other Things!!!

Glad to Hear what you have to share and you little story


----------



## teb (Jun 23, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

Ask yourself why would he want to hide his feelings? If you are not attached,

One word for you "Insecurity" Any man who plays head games, unfortunately, for back of better words is a noob at dating and relationships. Why waste precious time ******* around when you could be getting serious and really enjoying everything the another person has to offer.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 23, 2008)

It depends, my husband had a crush on me, but I guess I shrugged all the clues off for some reason. I think I just didn't care, or want a boyfriend at the time.

He said it was because he didn't think I would ever date him, and he was really shy around me compared to the girls at his school. I ended up asking him to my prom.

If he hints anything that he has a crush on you, maybe he's trying to see if you like him back just in case you reject him. Maybe he is or maybe he isn't playing games, but life's too short to live with regret. Wondering what could have been, I know it's cliche, but I believe in it!


----------

